# Alright, so what did you all buy at the SW Show then?



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

I got meself a colony of Fruit Beetle Larvae, a print of 2 Monitors raiding a Birds nest, a book on Garter Snakes, a Lasiodora parahybana spiderling and a Tub of Silkworms. Courtesy of Mirf I also got a Vineageroon and a Tail-less Whip Scorpion. My Bug-Rack is now at maximum capacity


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

*Yeah and I simply could not resist the pink tongues! so I took one home, also 4 lovely occelated skinks *


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

ah i didnt see you there! liam got another leo.


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

drove 240 ish miles for a tub of butterworms. :flrt: :lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

A TUG SHCTB leo and a mack snow het murphys patternless leo. The OH bought a salmon pink spider and a curly haired spider. Which aint my cup of tea really


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

I got 10 of these 
(Salmon Pinks)










2 Curly Legs












Coral Snow Motley Corn (So Pretty!)



















i really wanted one of the pink tounged skinks too, not enough space though


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I was good (for once lol) ~ bought Cork Bark, crix, Butterworms (bluemoon treats lol), viv door wedges and two tubs of Roaches (cheers Adie : victory:~ they're settled in and munching with no escapee's :lol2


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

We got exactly what we went for!

3 female leopard geckos, 1 female corn and 1 male corn, oh and some mealworms!:2thumb:

Everyone is happily settled into their new homes in East Devon!


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh poo! I could of done with seeing the viv wedges!


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

lucy1978 said:


> We got exactly what we went for!
> 
> 3 female leopard geckos, 1 female corn and 1 male corn, oh and some mealworms!:2thumb:
> 
> Everyone is happily settled into their new homes in East Devon!


 
Who did you get the leos from?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

tesse.t said:


> Coral Snow Motley Corn (So Pretty!)


Oh wow, who did you get that off? I would love one of those!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Bought a 4 month old Albino African Fat Tail. Disappointed there was only one there, but she's gorgeous never the less! Called her Kat, to go alongside my other African Fat Tail female, Kit, when she's a little bigger. Love her to bits already! Pictures soon, but letting her settle in tonight.

There was a distinct lack of male leopard geckos though. Or maybe I'm just picky about morphs!


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

marcgroovyge said:


> Who did you get the leos from?


Two from Yellow Gecko (something like that!) and the other from a lovely family where I also brought my little snow corn (they were downstairs).


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Oh wow, who did you get that off? I would love one of those!


 scott ( my Bf has just said the very same thing as you) its a stunning snake


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

It certainly is, shame I am broke lol oh well!


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

i cant remember that name of the guy sorry and the OH has his card but ill let you know when he gets home


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

p.s thankyou i wasnt planning on another snake but she was just too lovely


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

tesse.t said:


> p.s thankyou i wasnt planning on another snake but she was just loo lovely


 its the crisp clean colours


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

I got a 08 female normal royal & a 09 pueblan milksnake (for £90), bargain I thought! What did you guys think of the show in general??

Kay.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

lucy1978 said:


> Two from Yellow Gecko


My other half bought one from them. I loved the blue display tanks they were in and the small plastic tanks


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

marcgroovyge said:


> My other half bought one from them. I loved the blue display tanks *they were in and the small plastic tanks*


Which looked extremely professional. Feeling nervous about how my first show is going to go now that I've seen so many nice displays. :surrender:

Today was good research though!


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

tesse.t said:


> i cant remember that name of the guy sorry and the OH has his card but ill let you know when he gets home


Cool, it is a really nice corn snake, lovely colours!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Same for me, i now know what my show should be like for next year


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Ringo said:


> Which looked extremely professional. *Feeling nervous about how my first show is going to go now* that I've seen so many nice displays. :surrender:
> 
> Today was good research though!


Ditto on that one!

Good day out though! Will find it easier next year!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It was still a good day, cant wait til mine next year.


----------



## Lyndyloo (May 8, 2009)

We drove all the way up from Plymouth and came away with silkworms, butterworms, phoenix worms, cork bark, artificial foliage, dusting powder, books, starter for light and 2 lizard necklaces! Also picked out the next Beardie we are going to have from KK Chameleons later in the summer. Oh and I had a fab fried egg sandwich!! Never been to a reptile show before, wasn't sure what to expect and really enjoyed myself. A big pat on the back for the organiser for putting it together so well in such a short space of time.


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

We went mad-
3 torts
false water cobra
bredles python
3 fox snakes
6 corns-various morphs
het pied royal
t shirts:bash:
didnt get as far as the fried egg sandwich-but needed it


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

ShellsAngel said:


> ah i didnt see you there! liam got another leo.


I saw you!!! couldn't think who you were though!! HA hows the king going?


----------



## tigercookie (Feb 6, 2009)

Mendipmonsters said:


> We went mad-
> 3 torts
> false water cobra
> bredles python
> ...


blimey don't you have enough in the shop without buying more???:lol2: or are you restocking :lol2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

torts,corns and foxes will be stock after they are quarenteened-pythons are mine:2thumb:


----------



## reticlee (Apr 14, 2008)

you should have got a pair mate


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

I wasnt allowed:bash:


----------



## reticlee (Apr 14, 2008)

like thats ever stopped you


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

reticlee said:


> like thats ever stopped you


 why do you think I grabbed the one I got before the show:2thumb:


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

I really enjoyed it but sadly didn't see any livestock that I wanted.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Im still on a high from the show. Was fab! Pity my wallet aint so happy now :lol2:


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

We thought it was great! My son (4) had his face painted and he got a balloon helicopter model that he's really pleased with!

We picked up a beautiful CB09 female royal and some dubia too! Great show!!

Anna.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't buy anything..

Was tempted by a couple of things but was too busy wandering around chatting to people and stamping tortoises on peoples hands when they came in.


----------



## bradhadair (Jun 18, 2009)

Well... Me and tigercookie had a fantastic day on the back(front) door for disabled access lol, wandered around looking at some fantastic corns and those BEAUTIFUL sunglow boas :flrt::mf_dribble: but £1900+ for em just was not at all feasible... :lol2:... Gratz all round to the organisers (mendipmonsters and incrisis) and many thanks for the beers afterwards :lol2:: victory:

Tigercookie's wallet is now a lot lighter and v. unhappy lol, but we came away with:
2 Pink-tongued Skinks (hopefully male and female)
3 Curly Hair 'Lings
2 Salmon Pink 'Lings
1 Red Chilli Rose
13 assorted sticks
and some great memories 

MSRAC rules and is the best show in the UK hehehe:no1:

oh and I was the big kid at the end having a tiger painted on me face ROFL!!


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

well i was very good - only thing i bought was coffee from the shop - it was well deserved as was a very early start for me and the wife.


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

was a wicked day:no1:
cant wait for next one
got my self 
a 09 Royal
a 09 Pueblan Milkesnake..... 
both for only £65! 
from DJReptiles... i think the second one from the front door!
Awesome blokes!
friend got her 1st ever leo too


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Finally got pictures. Little fattie settled in well, and is eating like a pig!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds soo good i arrived right at the end but managed to grab a little crestie that caught my eye, sold all the others then i go and buy another lol, ahwell hes cool.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I wanted the woma but wasn't allowed "no you booody can't - did you see the price?" And the bredl's were nice (especially one female) but we have enough. We very nearly had a couple of pink tongue skinks. We would have done if we knew anything about them. We've kept blue tongues before, but pink tongues seem to be significantly different. We were put off by their need for humidity and worse - snails. Since we have no way of knowing if we can source snails we eventually decided against them. Thanks to Mendipmonsters for his PTS 101 lesson (even though we weren't buying from him !!)

We had a big breakfast and a cup of coffee and I think I can still feel my arteries hardening.


----------

